# Eric update, photos inside. I've had him almost a month...



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Almost a month, close enough. He's come a long way.

No heroic measures. Just wormed him and fed 'em.









First up, this is a riot to me. He gaits freely in the pasture. I can't tell what it is. Almost looks like a rack? He never trots, just gaits all over.









































He was so narrow.








(Old photo)










Today. He's really filled out.










I love his eyes. Also he showed off my hair clips.










Not impressed with all the recent pink and purple.























Hair clips!










He's got some white socks.


















White eye lashes!










The End!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Awe! He really looks AMAZING. bravo clap clap LOL :wink:


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

he has beautiful legs, very graceful. i love those yellow horses!!!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

WOW!! he is starting to look awesome!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Looking good! And he looks like he feels good to. Love the hair clips!


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

wow, he looks so much better! he's a cutie pie!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Eric is so handsome and it is amazing how far he has come in just a month. He looks like he has so much life in him now.

Also, he is very stylish in his hair clips. :wink:


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

Keep up the good work. Looks like he's alot healthier and happier. Congrats. He's beautiful.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

*jaw drops*

I can only imagine what his old home was like if just a dewormer and some good feed has him looking THIS good! I've been following your story on him from the beginning and hope you continue to post updates on him...he's looking wonderful and I'm sure he'd prefer to tolerate some hair clips than go back! AWESOME story and good on you for taking him in! Can't wait to see the next set of pics!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW, you've did an amazing job! He looks heaps better!


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow!! Beautiful!!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, he looks so so good! Congrats on a job well done!!


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

I think he secretly loves the hair clips


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

The second and third photo is a trot tho  Perhaps not perfect two beat but clearly a trot.

Good job on him


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Zab said:


> The second and third photo is a trot tho  Perhaps not perfect two beat but clearly a trot.
> 
> Good job on him



Maybe so, but he does gait.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Didn't say he didn't  But you said he never trots in the pasture..and he did on those photos.
Lots of horses can both trot and gait and personally I think it's good to keep both.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

He's looking tonnes better!! 

You take such amazing pictures! Where in Indy are you? Ever come to Indianapolis? Sure could use your skills!!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

AussieDaisyGirl said:


> He's looking tonnes better!!
> 
> You take such amazing pictures! Where in Indy are you? Ever come to Indianapolis? Sure could use your skills!!!


I'm in the Indy area a lot. I'm only about two hours from Indy.

I'll be in Plainfield (near Maritinsville) October 3rd for a parade shoot.

This is a nice time of year for photos if you're serious.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

He's so gorgeous. Love the hair clips & blue mane.  
Good luck with him!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Sweet! Sent you a PM!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

he is beautiful!!! is it just me, or do I see blue in his mane?


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

How handsome!
Saddlebred?
He's looking much better compared to his old picture =D


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I was thinking saddlebred or walker, it looks like a running walk that he's doing and my friend's walker did that. Of course, I could be TOTALLY off lol.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I can't believe how much he's changed. Can I ask how much you feed him/what you feed him daily???


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> He's gorgeous! I can't believe how much he's changed. Can I ask how much you feed him/what you feed him daily???




Just some grain, I wish I knew the exact mix. The stable I go to buys it in bulk from a grainery in the next town over. He gets grain once a day, a big scoop of it. Those big red or colored plastic scoops you see at farm stores.

He gets hay in the morning and the evening and he has pasture. That's it. No heroic measures. I wormed him too. 




Thanks everyone!


----------

